# Proactive Alerts on No Signal Recording Failure



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

TiVo needs proactive alerts when a scheduled program *is failing to record*. It has been the case repeatedly that the TiVo has been busy trying to record a program and failing due to "No Signal" (usually a problem with the tuning adapter) while I'm watching another successfully and, by the time I notice, the last re-airs of the program have passed.

This was almost the case again tonight with Haven on SYFYHD. Several episodes of the season's recap marathon suddenly registered No Signal and didn't record. By the time I reached the episode that had only partially recorded, the prime-time season finale was almost done failing to record. This time I noticed before the repeat airing, but this same program missed two episodes earlier in the season.

Had the TiVo thrown up an alert that a scheduled recording was failing to record on a tuner, I could have done what I eventually did: reboot the FSCKING tuning adapter, the single most unreliable piece of hardware ever to invade my home since the Mystro beta software was pushed onto TWC's cable box making it useless with analog TiVos.

Just a simple alert when signal is lost for more than one full minute would alert the user to this problem that as yet can only be remedied by drastic user action before it is too late.


----------



## stevewjackson (Nov 2, 2007)

The problem with this idea is that it won't work for many, maybe even most, of TiVo's users.

I've had that same issue with Haven and wasn't home last night to know if it failed yet again. My older TiVo HD is on the wife's set, so after getting burned twice on Haven I ended up setting hers to record it too just in case (her SP list is very short, since she treats it like live TV!!).

I too really dislike the TA, but my watching habits since getting a TiVo would in no way benefit from this kind of alert. A better solution would be to figure out the TA problem. The *best* solution would be to come up with a way to give those of us who don't want cableco DVRs to get all the same benefits theirs offer, including full two-way communication, PPV, On Demand, everything!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The newest software release for the Roamio/Premiere has a feature that's suppose to keep trying if there is a TA failure specifically to prevent this problem. Early reports are saying that it works way better now.


----------

